
Ask HN: How do you watch technical videos? - seds
Do you watch on your computer and try things out meanwhile? Or do you watch on your phone while in bed or when you want to pass some time? Do you also make notes?<p>I find it a bit difficult to actually stop and watch a full technical video while trying things out. Any tips?
======
craftyguy
I (very) rarely watch technical videos because:

> I find it a bit difficult to actually stop and watch a full technical video
> while trying things out.

------
bakoo
I'm a bit clumsy when it comes to mechanics, so to avoid silly mistakes I
usually watch bike repair and tuning videos before and/or during doing
maintenance.

As for programming tutorials, I usually vary the playback speed up to 1.5x
during parts that resonate well with me, and go back to 1x and pause and
rewind as needed when trying out code during the more difficult parts.

------
rayalez
90% of technical videos I watch are udemy courses.

Usually I play videos at 1.25-1.5 speed. I just watch the lecture, pause,
switch into the editor to follow instructions and write down some code, switch
back to paused player(that has the code I need) if I forget what I need,
sometimes rewind if I've missed something. Then I resume watching.

------
Scoundreller
What do you mean by technical? Live-programming?

I’ve watch car/Home howto videos. Usually I watch them beforehand to determine
if I can do the job casually.

Then get the parts/tools, coordinate timing, and get the job done while having
the video nearby.

The constant rewinding is a pain as an afternoon job is condensed into 30
minutes of video.

------
batina
I play them at 1.5x or 2.0x of normal speed and pause them to take notes when
needed. Then, when I get to use that code in real life I just re-watch parts
that are related to my task.

